
Mass anomaly detected under the moon's largest crater - conse_lad
https://www.baylor.edu/mediacommunications/news.php?action=story&story=210457
======
dredmorbius
Note that "mass anomolies" are almost universal charateristics of lunar (and
other) craters, as evidenced by this image from the GRAIL gravimetric survey:

[https://www.nasa.gov/images/content/711375main_grail20121205...](https://www.nasa.gov/images/content/711375main_grail20121205_4x3_946-710.jpg)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRAIL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRAIL)

Specifics will vary by both impactor size and composition -- meteorites can be
largely rocky, that is less dense, or metallic iron-nickel, extremely dense.
The Aitken basin was likely formed by a both large and dense impactor.

Somewhat related, in the evolution of the Earth, the thought's occurred that
the late-stage colision between proto-Earth and Theia might have resulted in a
greater prevalence of heavy elements in Earth's crust and outer mantle than an
otherwise uniform early accretion process might have generated. Speculation on
my part, no literature of which I'm aware.

